# Word of the Week - Turkey Day Special



## SENC (Nov 26, 2015)

edacious - having an insatiable appetite; voracious, ravenous, piggish

May your edaciousness be sated, and your audaciousness muted, on this day of thanksgiving!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2015)

You and family have a great Turkey day.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2015)

Guess that is why I'm steadily getting bigger and bigger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for the supplemental didacticism Henry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Thanks for the supplemental didacticism Henry.


Well done, grasshopper.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 26, 2015)

We thought @Tclem was edacious, maybe he just had a tapeworm.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> We thought @Tclem was edacious, maybe he just had a tapeworm.


Maybe both.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes what you said


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2015)

I was hungryyyyyyy today. How about that JACK and I ate alottttttttttt and shot some clays and draggggged a deer out of the woods.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 27, 2015)

I have to keep it simple......& just gobble till ya wobble

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

